# What essential oil blends (scent) do you like?



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I like anything that makes me think of food (the spices).

My wife is exactly the opposite ... wants floral scents, particularly lavender.


----------



## JBee (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in a 3rd camp, no food or floral. Prefer woodsy/earthy. If you google "essential oil frangrance wheel" you'll see some different breakdowns.

Learning about essential oils and attempting some nice blends is on my winter to do list. Want to try my hand at lotions and balms. Now if I can just find a good source of treatment-free beeswax to get me started, that would help. Not getting my first bees till the spring.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

I like em all. earthy, girly, and spicey!!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I like spearmint oil scent but It gives me sinus discharge and bronchial irritation. A lot of these oils are defense mechanisms to deter bugs and critters from munching on them. Concentrated they are irritating.

I seriously really like the smell of Hoppes #9 Bore Cleaner!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Anything that smells like cinnamon rolls baking, bacon frying or coffee brewing!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

snl said:


> Anything that smells like cinnamon rolls baking, bacon frying or coffee brewing!


Heh! Let me know if you come up with a bacon frying essential oil. I've got a market in mind.

For years I've said that what the breakfast cereal market needs is a dry cereal that tastes like bacon and eggs. My southern friends who enjoy bacon and eggs in grits know _exactly_ what I mean. Damyankees will choke on grits though. Most other cereals are eaten sweetened.


----------



## zaxbeeswax (Jul 31, 2014)

snl said:


> Anything that smells like cinnamon rolls baking, bacon frying or coffee brewing!


I happen to make candles in similar scents " beer" and "java" lol


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

JBee said:


> Now if I can just find a good source of treatment-free beeswax to get me started, that would help. Not getting my first bees till the spring.


How much wax do you need?

My best selling soap is a combo of lemongrass, lemon, and litsea. The lemongrass smells wonderful as we all know, and the litsea adds a buttery lemon smell as well as an anchor to the lemon, making it last longer. It's a yummy, pretty, and refreshing combo.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I just made a deodorant with a blend of Patchouli and Juniper Berry essential oils. Very pleasant! :thumbsup:


----------

